# Brand discussions ( good and bad )



## 7 iron (Apr 21, 2016)

I am fairly new , so I don't want to get on the wrong side of anybody on this forum , and so fair people have been very helpful . Anyways I was just curious why there is not more talk about experiences with certain UGL brands ? I understand and agree there should be no source discussion , but more discussion about personal experiences may be benifical to all of us , but I guess I understand that might open the door for a lot of idiots just jumping on here trying to find sources !!!


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 21, 2016)

Esters are talked about , use as well.
!
best thing to do is go to source check.com


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2016)

GreatGunz said:


> Esters are talked about , use as well.
> !
> best thing to do is go to source check.com



Gee thanks.......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I am fairly new , so I don't want to get on the wrong side of anybody on this forum , and so fair people have been very helpful . Anyways I was just curious why there is not more talk about experiences with certain UGL brands ? I understand and agree there should be no source discussion , but more discussion about personal experiences may be benifical to all of us , but I guess I understand that might open the door for a lot of idiots just jumping on here trying to find sources !!!



The reason why is because the best ones are private. You will NEVER see me discuss my guys in the open.  

The whole point of this uncensored forum is to share experiences. Unfortunately it has turned into a million idiot noobs asking for a source. They are not the same thing at all.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 21, 2016)

Yea I understand , they should stay private


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 21, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gee thanks.......



??????? ??????


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 21, 2016)

GreatGunz said:


> ??????? ??????



Driving traffic to another site instead of this one. 


OP, smart people play their cards close to their chest.


----------

